# Lovely poem xx



## Cupcake19

Was just looking for a poem to put in my ds's birthday card and came across this one about adoption and thughtnit was lovely :flower: 


You Are Loved

There were two special women, 
They never knew each other.
One you don not remember, 
The other you call mother.

Two very different lives 
Together made yours one,
The first one like a shooting star, 
The other like the sun.

One gave to you the gift of life, 
One showed you how to live it.
The first one gave a need for love, 
The second was there to give it.

One gave you roots of heritage, 
The other your good name.
One gave you seeds of talent, 
The other gave you aim.

One gave to you emotions; 
The other calmed your fears.
One saw your first endearing smile, 
The other dried your tears.

The first one had to give you up, 
It was all that she could do.
The other prayed for her own child 
And then found you.

I hope you see my precious child, 
That you are*the product of,
Not just one but two hearts, 
With different kinds of love.


----------



## Loski83

That's lovely thanks, my iPad thinks it knows best too lol


----------



## puppymom32

Lovely poem hun thanks for sharing.


----------

